#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  If then help.

## Tyriel

Hey, guys. I am trying to do some formatting for a template and I need a piece of the message I generate with the formula to be conditional on another cell. 

I am just guessing what I need, but haven't had so much luck yet. 
Here is what I have placed in excel, but it doesn't work.

=IF(D17=Target Change - Report,[Target Change: ],[Current Target:]

What I want to do. I have a dropdown menu (cell D17) that you can choose the subject line for the email & I want this formula to be conditional based on the subject line to change either to Target Change or Current Target if the subject line doesn't have target change - report/update selected. If it is a target change I want the cell to say target change, but if not I want it to say Current Target.

=IF D17=Target Change - Report OR Target Change - Update, Target Change:, Current Target:

Let me know what you think & I greatly appreciate it!

----------


## ConneXionLost

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules.

----------


## FDibbins

TYriel PLEASE stop posting duplicate threads!!

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-function.html

*Thread Closed.*

----------

